# GPU-Z showing wrong values for PCI-E interface



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 17, 2010)

So I just bought Win 7 today and am having a problem.  In XP i get the proper reading for my PCI-E interface 16x @2.0.  But when I ran it in 7 i got this 




I made sure in my BIOS that the primary adapter is set to PEG, The card is in the top slot where it should be, and it is securely installed.  Any thoughts?


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2010)

Try going into Advanced Settings for power options and set PCI Express Link State Power Management to off.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 17, 2010)

erocker, your my hero!!!! It worked, tho ill prob have more questions for you guys about Win 7.


----------

